# Dietmar Trillus website



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice website.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

lol... this is priceless... 

"How to punch your way to a 1400"... 

The inspiration must have come from this part...

"2010 NFAA World Archery Festival WAF, 1st Place, Las Vegas"


Nice update... Looks great.


QQ tho... the "Write a question" link on the articles seems to not work... what should this do? (question post like a forum? email sending GUI?)


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

shootthewhatnow said:


> QQ tho... the "Write a question" link on the articles seems to not work... what should this do? (question post like a forum? email sending GUI?)


A small bug! Now it has been fixed! Thanks.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Congrats,
Deitmar you've done well.

Rick Marchand


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeell ya d is zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee man!

D fo life!


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done, Pierre......


----------

